# Exo Terra Cascade Review



## MikeO233 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi All.

I picked up one of the new cascades today so have done a short video review for anyone thinking of buying one.

Hope it helps.

https://youtu.be/Lmmn20c30vM


----------

